# Disassembling a FP



## LouisQC (Oct 12, 2007)

Can all FP be disassemble. I don't have lots of experience with FP. I only made two from Berea (American Flattop), can it be fully disassembled and the nib be changed? How does one disassemble a FP?


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 12, 2007)

This article may help.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/fp_nib_replacement.pdf

It came from our library, there are a lot of good articles in there.


----------

